# What ever happened to Minecraft?



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

I know Minecraft isn’t really “dead” but it’s lost all the momentum it had. I know it’s not Microsoft because Minecraft was still very popular when they bought it. Why and when did Minecraft die, assuming it did “die”


----------



## Scales42 (Jun 28, 2018)

What is a minecraft?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 28, 2018)

Scales42 said:


> What is a minecraft?


Are you serious


----------



## Scales42 (Jun 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Are you serious


No not really. But this is the first time ive heard about it in a VERY long time


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

That’s what I mean, why have you never heard of it in a long time. What happened to it


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

It just got old. It was new and exciting at one point and now it's not.

It pioneered the resource gathering survival builder genre which it will always be remembered for, but everything massively popular fades with time.


----------



## Scales42 (Jun 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> That’s what I mean, why have you never heard of it in a long time. What happened to it



I dunno. Probably because all the big youtubers lost interest


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

^^


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

What's weird, is that I still don't really know what it's supposed to be, or what the goal is...or even much about it. It's like this void of current culture for me that I know is about some sorta blocks, I think. Maybe a digital version, of playing with blocks as a kid, sort of????


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

They should make a Minecraft 2 *HEAVY SARCASM*


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

I just looked it up and they actually did make a Minecraft 2.0 a few years ago......THEY BEAT ME TO IT AGAIN


----------



## implementations (Jun 28, 2018)

good game but people lost interest and moved to fortnite

still being updated though


----------



## Sagt (Jun 28, 2018)

It was replaced by Roblox, and now Fortnite.


----------



## implementations (Jun 28, 2018)

Lcs said:


> It was replaced by Roblox, and now Fortnite.


I really never understood why people played roblox


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

implementations said:


> I really never understood why people played roblox


for da roblox girlfriends lol


----------



## Ginza (Jun 28, 2018)

Like all good things, they come to an end. Also, Minecraft kinda shifted toward “story modes” and all that shit- which killed the entire point of the game. 

Honestly, I still play it when I get the time. It can be fun to build things, and mine. There’s still a lot of people who play it, but the primary players are quite young. The older people who played have pretty much grown out of the game- so all the Minecraft YouTube fads have died out, making the game’s hype die too.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 28, 2018)

I ate it! It was very Delicious!


Scales42 said:


> What is a minecraft?


Ridiculously popular by the masses I am more amazed you never heard about it! (Though I am into terraria more than minecraft myself!)


----------



## Xaroin (Jun 28, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I know Minecraft isn’t really “dead” but it’s lost all the momentum it had. I know it’s not Microsoft because Minecraft was still very popular when they bought it. Why and when did Minecraft die, assuming it did “die”


Well currently all the 12 year olds are playing Fortnite sooooooooo


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 28, 2018)

Hard for me to add more about the decline of overall popularity, but for me nowadays I basically only play it as one of 3-4 games I choose when I want to listen to an audiobook.  (Others being Terraria and a sea-based construction game simply called "Raft".)

It doesn't help that my latest attempt to install mods for Minecraft (what can I say, vanilla Minecraft has way too much of an entry investment requirement and I don't handle losing a lot of important stuff very well) didn't work because the recent version of Forge kept crashing any time I tried to put in a mod.  (And specifically crashing - I'd solved the issues of missing data libraries.)

Oh, and regarding Fortnite?  I've stayed away from Fortnite partly because I don't do multiplayer versus much these days, but also because my doctor specifically warned me to stay away from it (I am not making that up).


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2018)

Things can't stay popular forever. People move on.
Also I personally hate the hunger update.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 28, 2018)

Mr. Notch, I don't feel so good. (vanishes)


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 28, 2018)

Finding HeroBrine at 3:00 AM


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 6, 2018)

It’s old, there’s still things people have been asking for since beta that haven’t happened, they release snapshots so early and then take forever to properly update, they cashed out with all that merch, it’s a pain to keep making it your thing, it’s gone so multiplayer that what’s the point if you’re not into that or some master builder?

Take your pick.


----------



## Piratefoxbox (Jul 8, 2018)

probably lost its momentum because its not the only "minecraft" type game now, its like what happened to WoW? its not the king anymore essentially, or at least its not in the spotlight, which makes sense, nothing is new in minecraft anymore and minecraft didnt make any new changes in years, its the same game now as it was years ago...
now you got 1000 clones of minecraft which might not hold water for years or something like that, they make a big splash for a while and than disappear and the new thing pops up like lego, terraria or raft, both are somewhat of minecraft type games but each disappears over time.
in general, minecraft is still huge, like insanely huge, youtube channels still run it and get thousands and millions of views, but minecraft is, for lack of a better term, boring, or at least boring to play alone and not engaging enough to keep a group that plays a lot of video games in minecraft for too long.
maybe if minecraft would updated some of the mechanics of the gameplay
maybe if minecraft would introduce new challenges
maybe if minecraft introduced new ways to play the game
etc'
than minecraft would have still be "big as it was"
but they dont do that 
.
in general think about it the same way we look at huge online competitive games.
when broodwars was a thing no one imagined anything would ever take it down but than starcraft 2 came along and it blew everyone mind how it pushed broodwars to the low tier and we couldnt imagine anything replacing it, this is the biggest thing, too big to be overtaken but than Moba's LoL and Dota came along and ran over starcraft to the point that I dont think I even heard of any starcraft tournaments in the past few years and LoL is huge, Riot is huge the prizes are huge the teams are crazy, twitch was over flowing with LoL and Dota2 content, nothing can take this and than we get Pubg and Fortnite and now we again a cant imagine a world where there is a "next big thing" because this is just too big! but it will also be thrown once the next big thing would come along.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 8, 2018)

People stopped playing bad games.


----------



## _Coby_ (Jul 8, 2018)

Minecraft is a shitty game that deserved to die.


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 9, 2018)

I think not bothering to make a proper official mod API killed it along with so many updates breaking things for the moding community. 

Seeing as mods or the ability to add more things makes any game last longer once people play though the vanilla things and community wise keep a commuinty going, sometimes for years (there’s a reason people still play total annihilation more than 20 years after that came out) 

Roblox coming back into popularity may have knocked minecraft, it having bottomed out around when minecraft was at its peak.


----------



## JackWheezy (Aug 23, 2018)

12 year old kids and cringey MC youtubers ran it into the ground. Minecrsft was 2012s fortnite, and now thats terrible.


----------



## Swine Studios (Aug 23, 2018)

The modding community got tired of waiting for official modding support.

Now all the servers are MINECRAFT HUNGER GAMES $12/MONTH MEMBERSHIP


----------



## JackWheezy (Aug 23, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> The modding community got tired of waiting for official modding support.
> 
> Now all the servers are MINECRAFT HUNGER GAMES $12/MONTH MEMBERSHIP


MC Hunger games better than fortnite. aso thats like paying for xbox live...it sux


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 23, 2018)

4 reasons.
#1 Minecraft is overrun by little kids
#2 Microsoft killed it. ( Notch should have never sold his baby)
#3 There was Drama with a few Minecraft youtubers
#4 People grew tired of it


----------



## Peach's (Aug 23, 2018)

Minecraft is going to be around for a long ass time. Microsoft isn't aiming for short term popularity here, there actual goal is to make Minecraft a 100 year game, and for it to be as common in the culture as Lego is.

That is likely the issue however in why its no longer jumping in popularity: they aren't treating it like a game, they don't care about mods and such, they are treating it like a toy brand. And in the long run, they are probably going to be successful in this different focus.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

still love MC just saying.
i love making my own creations.

the problem is that many players saw the game a set of steps to be completed.
so they made every item, made a few cool things they'd seen instructions for, etc.
but then not having the creativity to explore what they could do most people just had a building with some lights and doors and that's it.
me on the other hand started experimenting with redstone and built roller coasters, trap runs, puzzle rooms, etc.
if you don't have the ability to come up with new ideas then minecraft gets samey very fast.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2018)

Minecraft is still the second highest selling game in history at 144,000,000 copies sold and still averaging around 800,000-1,000,000 sales each *year*. That's how much some games make in their _lifetime_.
It still receives updates regularly, rakes in millions, MineCon is still an active annual event. Content creators like Grian, JeraCraft, Mumbo Jumbo etc still make content for it and earn millions of views and followers on their Minecraft exclusive channels. And it continues to get ported which game developers don't do if there's no chance for an ROI. I can't even go into some sort of hobby/game shop without seeing Minecraft dedicated merchandise shelves.

It's not dead. Microsoft didn't "kill it". What are _any_ of you even talking about? lol
"Hm, I don't get Minecraft in my YouTube notifications anymore. Game must be kill."


----------



## Valaska (Sep 1, 2018)

DaWaffleWolf said:


> I know Minecraft isn’t really “dead” but it’s lost all the momentum it had. I know it’s not Microsoft because Minecraft was still very popular when they bought it. Why and when did Minecraft die, assuming it did “die”



It got old, it never changed or progressed after a few years so people had played the gameplay loops it offered thousands of times before... so yeah it just, got old. Some major competitors released doing neat and interesting things, the market was saturated and people tried those games out.

After they were done with those games, they didn't feel any real need to come back to Minecraft because they'd been there and done that, not only that but they played other games that did new and interesting things. You can only really beat a dead horse so long before the cops drag you away for animal abuse.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)

One word: Fortnite


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> One word: Fortnite


www.pcgamer.com: Minecraft had 74 million active players in December, a new record for the game

www.theverge.com: Fortnite is not the biggest game on YouTube this year

"PUBG is regularly pulling in three million concurrent players and more than* 25 million people *own it on Steam, while Epic's action game *has 40 million players*, and recently passed the 2 million concurrent player barrier. But there's a game that's outstripping them both: Minecraft."


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Sep 19, 2018)

I still play it when I get bored, though I tend to get insulted and harassed for bringing that up, so I'm not sure why I'm doing that now...


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 19, 2018)

Let's make a christian minecraft server.


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Sep 20, 2018)

I never played it before, but was just thinking of trying it in the last few days. I have been hooked on a game called Stardew Valley, and was looking for something similar and was told to try it since it has a lot of building/crafting.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 20, 2018)

TornPaperDolls said:


> I never played it before, but was just thinking of trying it in the last few days. I have been hooked on a game called Stardew Valley, and was looking for something similar and was told to try it since it has a lot of building/crafting.


I love stardew valley!
I finally got a laptop i can play it on TuT
I suggest tereria or don't starve [together].


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Sep 20, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I love stardew valley!
> I finally got a laptop i can play it on TuT
> I suggest tereria or don't starve [together].



Stardew Valley is freaking amazing! I play it on my laptop but would loooove a Xbox One (I just have a 360) so I could relax and play it on the TV. 

That game chills me out like nothing on the planet, I can easily get lost in it for hours and hours and it is almost like stress relief. I played it for a long time before even finding out about the mines and the mine levels, so when I found those it gave me so much more hours.


----------



## PixelDaFox (Sep 25, 2018)

Fortnite


----------



## Dimensí Wolfy (Sep 26, 2018)

Minecraft (in my opinion) has dropped down a little, but it is still very popular. Hypixel is exceeding 70000+ players daily.
I still play it fairly often.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 26, 2018)

Honestly I still play it solo once in a while when I'm too drunk to focus on writing or Monster Hunter World.


----------



## zeroPony (Sep 28, 2018)

I was playing Minecraft from 2011 when it was Beta 1.2 and even host server, when we played together with friends. But dropped two years ago when GPU died 
After that met some interesting games with crafting, like Stardew Valley, Don't starve, Craft the World.
For those, who loved Stardew Valley I suggest to try Factorio.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 28, 2018)

PixelDaFox said:


> Fortnite


Different game with different audience


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Minecraft is still around, same core game, same mods, I play a on a cool furry server once in a while, can’t really knock a game that’s part of my childhood


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 28, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Minecraft is still around, same core game, same mods, I play a on a cool furry server once in a while, can’t really knock a game that’s part of my childhood


I'm surprised this thread is even a thing, honestly. I mean, it peaked quite a while ago, but a lion share of game companies would kill a man or two for the kind of money Minecraft still brings to its owners on a monthly basis.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I'm surprised this thread is even a thing, honestly. I mean, it peaked quite a while ago, but a lion share of game companies would kill a man or two for the kind of money Minecraft still brings to its owners on a monthly basis.



Not surprised, while the internet hype is gone, it’s minecraft, and being minecraft, it’s, for lack of a better term, mostly wholesome, and I have young cousins who are allowed to play it because it’s wholesome and encourages creativity


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 26, 2019)

Minecraft will never die, NEVER, I will never move to fortnite, roblox is good but not that good, Minecraft will expand and expand, and I will always love it, plus dantdm was a better youtuber when he did minecraft mod reviews.


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2019)

Scales42 said:


> What is a minecraft?



Actually, I have no real idea what is is.  It looks sorta like a video game about inverse Legos?

I may be the only fur who literally has no idea what's it's all about.

Can somebody explain it (briefly) to a non gamer, and what makes it compelling?


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 26, 2019)

Simo said:


> Actually, I have no real idea what is is.  It looks sorta like a video game about inverse Legos?
> 
> I may be the only fur who literally has no idea what's it's all about.
> 
> Can somebody explain it (briefly) to a non gamer, and what makes it compelling?


It's a randomly generated open world game about surviving by crafting tools, building your houses, etc. It has a lego-like structure where you can obtain nearly every block and repurpose it for something (using sand blocks for making glass, wood and stone blocks for hatchets and axes, etc).

Its primary appeal in just how much exploration and wonder there is to the game - with sheer amount of tools, objects, random situations and all sorts of different monsters, it can take months until you run out of fun things to do, and world is literally endless and encourages exploration. You can do pretty much anything - from being a self-acclaimed mayor of the village (or looting and pillaging said village), to becoming a cave explorer, to making an elaborate farm, to engineering all sorts of devices, to exploring the world around you, to just settling in a cozy house and watching sunsets all day. If anything, I'm frankly jealous of you never playing Minecraft before, because for a lot of people, first time with the game is a magical experience, and you'll be able to have one - that said, I really encourage you to check it out sometime. It's pretty much the "anything" game, the ultimate sandbox of sorts.


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> It's a randomly generated open world game about surviving by crafting tools, building your houses, etc. It has a lego-like structure where you can obtain nearly every block and repurpose it for something (using sand blocks for making glass, wood and stone blocks for hatchets and axes, etc).
> 
> Its primary appeal in just how much exploration and wonder there is to the game - with sheer amount of tools, objects, random situations and all sorts of different monsters, it can take months until you run out of fun things to do, and world is literally endless and encourages exploration. You can do pretty much anything - from being a self-acclaimed mayor of the village (or looting and pillaging said village), to becoming a cave explorer, to making an elaborate farm, to engineering all sorts of devices, to exploring the world around you, to just settling in a cozy house and watching sunsets all day. If anything, I'm frankly jealous of you never playing Minecraft before, because for a lot of people, first time with the game is a magical experience, and you'll be able to have one - that said, I really encourage you to check it out sometime. It's pretty much the "anything" game, the ultimate sandbox of sorts.



Huh, sounds like it might be fun. I've not played many video games since the days of the NES/SNES. I never liked how realistic looking and violent they were becoming, and lost interest, but this sounds curious.

Does it take a very fancy computer, to play?


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 26, 2019)

Simo said:


> Huh, sounds like it might be fun. I've not played many video games since the days of the NES/SNES. I never liked how realistic looking and violent they were becoming, and lost interest, but this sounds curious.
> 
> Does it take a very fancy computer, to play?


Not really - it's almost a decade old game at this point, and it wasn't particularly demanding even back then. RAM is recommended though for some of the larger worlds.

I can actually recommend you a lot of great non-violent and charming videogames of the modern day if you want to return into it!


----------



## Simo (Apr 26, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Not really - it's almost a decade old game at this point, and it wasn't particularly demanding even back then. RAM is recommended though for some of the larger worlds.
> 
> I can actually recommend you a lot of great non-violent and charming videogames of the modern day if you want to return into it!



Sure, I'd be up for it. I've wondered what's out there; I've never been a swords and sorcery fan, or one that likes war based stuff, so I'd be curious what quirky things are out there : P

Also, cute is a plus!


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 26, 2019)

Simo said:


> Sure, I'd be up for it. I've wondered what's out there; I've never been a swords and sorcery fan, or one that likes war based stuff, so I'd be curious what quirky things are out there : P
> 
> Also, cute is a plus!


I'm going to sleep, so I'll throw some advice for ya tomorrow, but as a quick and safe suggestion, start with Undertale. It got so much praise and hype for a reason, and it's also relatively short, cheap and runs on a toaster .w. The whole game is cute, charming and full of good character writing, yet it's also a strong commentary on violence in videogames (and merit of pacifism in general), so it's exactly the kind of a starting point that will suit you the best


----------



## Lexiand (Apr 26, 2019)

Minecraft is honestly making a comeback


----------



## RailRide (Apr 27, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> ...for a lot of people, first time with the game is a magical experience, and you'll be able to have one - that said, I really encourage you to check it out sometime. It's pretty much the "anything" game, the ultimate sandbox of sorts.



I have it on the Xbox 360, and for the first few weeks, it was after-work sessions that ended with "Whaddya you mean it's 5am already?"

I'd start a new world with most substantial title updates, and my MO is to start a homebase, fan out mines from there to collect enough iron to start a minecart track, then extend that into a complete loop around the game world (since the console version has a finite world size), starting various sub-dwellings as outposts as I built up a honking large supply of building material to keep extending the track till I reached my starting point. At that point...well, by the time I got there there'd be a new title update and I'd start a new world to use the new stuff in that one. But I occasionally revisit older saves to tweak and twiddle with stuff I built previously (like terraforming my first world, which generated as mostly snowy tundra)

---PCJ

(Edit: I should point out I do all of this in Survival mode. I've never once fired up a Creative session)


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 13, 2019)

Mc is making a comeback, because of Minecraft World and those memes about cursed things xD
I'm playing mc since the beta release everyday (every day I can)


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 13, 2019)

Well, to tell you the truth, the fact we're still talking about Minecraft in such a manner means it might have a future ahead, even if in a niche capacity. Nobody talks much about Angry Birds or FarmVille these days, but there's still articles like this around.


----------



## quirkyandbrutal (Jul 18, 2019)

I can’t be the only one who’s in their 20’s playing Minecraft right? Although I only play creative mode so I don’t know.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> Minecraft is honestly making a comeback


This was my internal response when I saw this.  Like... they know it just had a big event for its 10th anniversary right?  They know that PewDiePie has been going HAM on it, right?  In the last week on Twitch, Minecraft's got over 3.5 Million hours of watch time.

What ever happened to it?  Venture forth on the internet, mon frère.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't play Minecraft, never did, but hugely popular games like that are usually popular for a reason and there will always be a dedicated fanbase. Probably decades from now.
I still play Age of Empires 2 because, in my opinion, it is the single best strategy game ever devised. It was hugely popular once, and there is still a dedicated online community making content and playing the game. I would argue that a game with staying power like that might be made better by the evacuation of all the trendchasers that flock to something when it's fresh and new because the people that stay truly love it and are dedicated to making it better.
Hell, RuneScape is still a thing, if anybody even remembers that, and its apparently on its third version. I met somebody the other day that was a dedicated player that had been active since the game was released which totally blew me away.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 25, 2019)

Mojang released Minecraft Joergen Edition. 
P.S _Minecraft never dies._


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 25, 2019)

I’m the type of guy who doesn’t play the more popular games. I only started playing mine craft two months ago (Farming in the game is hella peaceful) and I love it. Def not my fav tho (SCP containment breach takes that title). Mine craft has been increasing in popularity recently. Not sure why, maybe because of Pewdiepie’s minecraft series?


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 27, 2019)

Doesn't seem to me that Minecraft has really "died", like half the people on my friends list on Discord play it (I've literally had like, three or four unrelated people playing it all at the same time before LOL). And they aren't all like, 12-year-old Minecraft let's players, but late teens to mid twenties. But anyway, Minecraft may have become less popular in the mainstream of things, being replaced with whatever game is currently popular (Fortnite? Unless we have already moved onto the next thing idk). I don't really think it is a game that will completely die out, considering it is multi-platform, plus a sandbox game so there is never a real ending to the game.

I play it occasionally, haven't been so much lately mainly because my laptop doesn't run it very well, but that will probably change once I have my desktop PC done.


----------



## Starbeak (Jul 27, 2019)

I play the XB One version. 

I used to host a server on the Minecraft Classic java version many many moons ago but I closed it down after my friends quit and was afraid of getting d-dosed. 

Right now my XB is on WIFI so I don't play online, I just play locally for fun as a time waster. I bought it when it was on sale because I enjoyed it in the past, and I still enjoy it. I like the free updates that come with it too. Overall, good investment, but I reckon it would be better online.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 3, 2019)

I think Minecraft is this generations Tetris. It will simply continue on forever in one form or another.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 4, 2019)

Minecraft never dies.

Does anyone remember when minecraft was in alpha and they were literally giving the game away for a weekend?  

Joey remembers.


----------

